# You Know Its Summer When......



## cagey (Dec 14, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...wallaby-on-australian-golf-course?CMP=soc_567


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2016)

Coastal or scrubby?


----------



## Micksreps (Dec 14, 2016)

Thats a scrubby.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 14, 2016)

When I see things like this I always think of that olive python eating a croc a few years back


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 21, 2016)




----------

